# not fishing



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

looks like all this rain will take some time to wash out, and willhave us messed up for awhile, from a water clarity aspect. this front is supposed to blow the red tide back offshore, or at least away from us towards the east. 

i hope no one had any damage, or more importantly, any injuries from any tornados. i know some folks at wills' marine downtown. they had some close calls. 

anyway, when this water clears up... it's "game on". :usaflag 

and try not to beat each other up between now and then. :toast


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

I was just outside, looking and thinking I could throw a topwater in my front yard. I'm sure I would get some strange looks from the passer-bys. Sounds like a good reason to do it.

But yea, I can't wait to get back on the water. Once everything settles down and the red tide is gone I'm gonna give it hell.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Hows the water clarity down around "Granny's Beach"????????????


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i am hitting the sabine in the morning regardless. if i start crying and choking from the red tide i will retreat.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>Hows the water clarity down around "Granny's Beach"???????????? </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


opaque. :banghead


----------

